# cwp holder



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Down here in Florida people are worry about carry their gun in a emergency storm etc, the Guard is saying,:smt1099 no CWP no carry. Okay am my going to the dark side ( the anti 2nd amendment group) just go get your CWP and have it every day and be a responsible gun owner.


----------



## pitts (Mar 23, 2014)

pay the money get the cwp, carry it when YOU want.seems pretty simple to me? if you don't feel the need, leave it at home locked up of course.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

No brainer here. Get the CWP.


----------

